# llegar



## soy-yo

Hola,
 
Existe un programa de televisión (muy interesante) en el Perú hecho por los niños. Uno de los programas se llama "Me llegan!" :

Ejemplo de frase dichas por una  adolescente : 
*“Me llegan los hombres faltosos”*
*Me llegan que los hombres fastidien a les mujeres.
*
Comprendo la significación, si no me equivoco "Estoy harto de que " "Me pone los nervios el hecho de que" pero como se podría traducir al francés quedándose lo más cercano a la palabra peruana".

  ¿Se emplea en España?
Gracias,


----------



## Domtom

No conozco este _llegar _que se utiliza, según tú, en Perú. Desde luego, en España no lo tenemos.

Como digo, no lo sé; pero así, intuitivamente, más que "estar harto (de que)" o "me pone nervioso (que)", este _llegar_ tiene toda la pinta de ser sinónimo de _fastidiar_ o _poder soportar (a)_: "_Me fastidia que_ / _No puedo soportar que_ los hombres fastidien a las mujeres", "_Me fastidian_ / _No puedo soportar a _los hombres faltosos".

En la jerga de los adolescentes que tienden al pasotismo, sería: _No me mola (que)_: "No me molan los hombres faltosos", "no me mola que los hombres...".
-


----------



## soy-yo

Hola DomTom,

Sí, parece que me equivoqué y que se trata de:
*Me llega* (y no “llegan”, aunque a veces es difícil distinguir)* que los hombres fastidien a les mujeres.

*Así que se construye como "molestar", "fastidiar". Pero parece que tiene un sentido mucho más fuerte.
Otros ejemplos en este programa que vale la pena ver:
*Me llega mi profe abusiva*

*Me llega la bulla de las fiestas chicha*


Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Es curioso, así, sin conocer la expresión, y después de leído lo que habéis escrito, a mí me sonaría a algo así como "me afecta", "me toca", "me duele". 
Pero en cambio a *soy-yo* le suena como algo más fuerte.


----------



## soy-yo

Si, me suena muy fuerte. Hay que ver las videos (Cadena NAPA). Los ninos lo dicen asi :   ¡¡¡¡¡Me llega !!!!!!!


----------



## Domtom

Quizá se trate, este _llegar_, de una expresión que, en realidad, no exista en todo el español, ni siquiera en el de Perú, sino que se trate de una expresión específica y exclusiva del programa televisivo que dices. Es como si hubiese un programa televisivo llamado "¡Me explotan!", y que, dentro de este programa, el juego consista en decir "explotar" en vez de _recordar_, y les hiciesen decir a los participantes lo que recuerdan, pero haciéndoles usar el verbo "explotar" como si significase "recordar" (que no lo significa), y así dijesen: "Me "explota" que una vez fui al monte..." ("Me recuerda que...")


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En España, delante de sus padres, los niños dirían: *me cargan los profesores que me tienen manía*. Entre ellos, dicen: *me joden los profesores que me tienen manía*.

En francés sería algo así como *ils m'emmerdent les profs*...


----------



## soy-yo

Bueno, creo que hay que ver los videos para entender el sentido dado a este "Me llega". Creo que es más bien "Ma da cólera"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En España, sería *me da rabia*. Dans ce cas, en français nous dirions *cela m'embête*.


----------



## soy-yo

A mi parecer "Me da rabia " tiene un sentido mas fuerte que "celà m'embête = me molesta"
En este caso, yo diria "ça me met en colère"


----------



## Namarne

Oye, *soy-yo*, se me ha ocurrido una idea que seguramente es una tontería. Ya lo pensé ayer, pero me pareció una idea loca, sin embargo, por lo que has ido diciendo, no estoy seguro de que lo hayas visto escrito. 
Si sólo lo has oído, y los niños lo dicen un poco gritando, ¿no podría ser que dijeran: "me llaga"? Que significaría: me lacera, me desgarra... 
Uf, ya ves que es una idea un poco loca, pero si no la pongo... me llago...  
Un saludo, 
N


----------



## soy-yo

He aqui, un extracto del programa :
*¡Me llega!*

                        En esta sección de nuestro blog, ustedes, los menores de 15 años, pueden contarnos aquello que les _*friega*_, que les molesta, que los fastidia, aquello que les llega. Puede ser algo que pasa en su casa, en su barrio, en su región, en el país o en el mundo. Llenen luego sus datos, y *NAPA *les dará la oportunidad de quejarse y exigir solución*.
*“Me llega que suban los precios”*

  Me llegan los tubos de agua rotos
  Me llega que las donaciones no lleguen a los damnificados
  Me llega que el presidente no haga nada

WR : _*fregar *_: amer fam (fastidiar) enquiquiner

Bueno, hubiera querido tener a un peruano para que nos explique el porqué y de donde  viene esta palabra (que comprendemos). En fin, aqui, tengo a un amigo peruano, le preguntaré ; pero si es una palabra de adolescente ....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Mientras esperamos explicaciones peruanas, en español (de España) empleamos en pasado:
- me ha llegado, en el sentido me ha conmovido. Más suave pues de lo que se ha barajado hasta ahora. En francés sería:
- ça me touche / ça me remue / ça m'affecte

¿Podrían ir los tiros por allí?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nanon

soy-yo said:


> Comprendo la significación, si no me equivoco "Estoy harto de que " "Me pone los nervios el hecho de que" pero como se podría traducir al francés quedándose lo más cercano a la palabra peruana".



Soy-yo, según las indicaciones que nos has dado, yo entiendo la expresion como "Estoy hasta aquí", o algo por el estilo.
¿No te sirve "Y'en a marre", "Ras-le-bol"? ¿Es muy fuerte? ¿O no suena lo suficientemente "adolescente"?


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Manon,

Oui, je te remercie, j'avais bien pensé à "J'en ai marre". "Ras-le-bol" irait même mieux. Mais c'est à force de voir les videos, et je vous y invite vivement, que j'aurais bien voulu trouvé autre chose. Peut-être le fait que "llegar" ici s'utilise comme "gustar" (notre référence) donne une autre intensité à la phrase. Je vous invite à aller voir NAPA et le programme "Me llega" pour comprendre ce que je veux dire.

Et j'aurais surtout voulu savoir comment ce verbe de "llegar" a pu arriver dans cette expression. Mais, là, je ne vois qu'un péruvien pour nous éclairer.

Chao,


----------



## Nanon

No soy peruana, pero según lo que pude encontrar en Google la expresión original es "Me llega al pincho", y no parece cosa de niños.
El significado aparece en este blog.


----------



## soy-yo

Hola Nanon,
De verdad que ese no un blog para ninos. Y por qué no quieren todos Ustedes ver el programa que les he dicho ?


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

El programa del que nos habla Soy-yo está aquí. (gracias por darme la dirección, Soy-yo)

Al principio lo explican claro: En esta sección de nuestro blog, ustedes, los menores de 15 años, pueden contarnos aquello que les friega, que les molesta, que los fastidia, aquello que les llega.


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Solsinho

Bueno yo utilizo esta frase todos los dias xD.. "Me llega que la profesora deje tanta tarea".. "Me llega este ejercicio que no me sale" etc etc.. En sí me llega significa.. me enerva, me molesta,me irrita, me da muchisima colera, y demás
Espero te haya servido de algo 
bye!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Solsinho:

Dime una cosa más, por fa. Qué tipo de expresión es: ¿juvenil, popular, vulgar...?

Gracias.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Solsinho

Es popular =)


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, Solsinho. Ya tenemos todos los elementos que necesitamos para poder traducirlo.

Bisous hacia el Perú,

Gévy


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Acabo de recibir la respuesta del director del programa en cuestión :

_ Estimado ......,_

_ Perdona que haya tardado tanto en responder a tu  correo.....

_ _..... En cuanto a la acepción de "me llega" con la que bautizamos la sección del  programa: La expresión "me llega" en el lenguaje coloquial, tiene dos  significados. Por un lado puede significar que algo no te importa. Por ejemplo:  Lo que tú hagas con tu vida, me llega. La segunda acepción, que es la que  recogemos en el programa, es la de me molesta mucho, y la reforzamos con el  signo de exclamación.

_Y yo, les invito a ver el programa,

Muchas gracias a todos,


----------



## slopzknot

Domtom said:


> Quizá se trate, este _llegar_, de una expresión que, en realidad, no exista en todo el español, ni siquiera en el de Perú, sino que se trate de una expresión específica y exclusiva del programa televisivo que dices. Es como si hubiese un programa televisivo llamado "¡Me explotan!", y que, dentro de este programa, el juego consista en decir "explotar" en vez de _recordar_, y les hiciesen decir a los participantes lo que recuerdan, pero haciéndoles usar el verbo "explotar" como si significase "recordar" (que no lo significa), y así dijesen: "Me "explota" que una vez fui al monte..." ("Me recuerda que...")


 
Hola a todos, soy peruano y quisiera esclarecer esto de 'me llega'. No se de donde seas amigo/a, pero no estás en lo cierto la verdad es que esa expresión proviene de una grosería 'me llega al pincho' (pincho significa pene), la cual se ha contraído y simplemente se dice 'me llega', algo parecido como el caso de 'ni cagando' que se ha vuelto 'nica'. Pero la cuestión no es tan simple ya que llega al punto de ser contradictoria, puede significar que te molesta tremendamente algo (y es ahí cuando se la utiliza completa mayormente) y también puede significar 'me importa un comino' (en este caso mayormente se la usa en forma contraída).


----------

